# It's Official



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not normal. While in the shower I was wondering where I'd end up if I tunneled straight down from here where would I end up? Turns out I'd drown because it's in the middle of the Indian Ocean.

For your entertainment here is the link to see where you'd end up: https://www.freemaptools.com/tunnel-to-other-side-of-the-earth.htm


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

That's really cool Robin. I've often wondered the same thing. Like you, I'd be swimming for my life way off the west coast of Australia, a third of the way out in the Indian Ocean. 
I've been out in the Indian Ocean when I was in the Navy and it's scorching hot and the water is full of sea snakes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So neither one of us is normal? And I'll let someone else do the digging. I can do without the snakes. As far as hot, I'm not sure they have much on what it's like here right now.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Let someone else do the digging? Nah, better not. They might flood the whole southeast with Indian Ocean water, like a big spring that sprung! LOL


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Seems that anyone living in the US or Canada would dig straight down into the Indian Ocean. Damn, that's a large ocean.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

So much for "digging a hole to China" as I've often heard.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I should put the map on China to see where they'd end up if a bunch of them wanted to make the great escape.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think most people would end up digging to an ocean. It is a long swim to Australia.


----------

